# Recherche Gentoo Stage 2 (2008.0 || 2007.0)

## glegall

Bonjour à tous,

je suis à la recherche de Gentoo stage 2 sans passer par Catalyst .

J'aimerai l'avoir directement en .tar(.gz) si possible.

Merci d'avance.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Ces stages ne sont plus générés, il faut passer par un stage 3 ou catalyst.

----------

## glegall

Merci d'avoir répondu rapidement,

Je sais c'est pourquoi j'ai demandé si il n'y avait pas quelqu'un qui aurai (par pur hasard) un stage 2 qui traîne sur son pc.

Le stage 3 est différent du 2 :S et Catalyst j'comprends pas grand chose :/

----------

## xaviermiller

Si jamais on avait un stage2, le mettre à jour serait une gageure.

Pourquoi veux-tu un stage2 ?

----------

## glegall

J'bosse dans une boite où ils utilisent gentoo + set-top-box pour créer leur "genbox" 

mais avec le temps plus personne de la boite ne sais recréer from scratch avec le stage 2.

C'est pourquoi je cherche un stage 2 pour la faire. (je n'aurai pas d'update à faire)

----------

